# Sharks from the boat in POC



## TopwaterAg (Jul 19, 2005)

I am going to be shark fishing from the boat in POC for the first time. I have no clue where to go or what to use etc. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Is the boat you will be using offshore capable, or jetty/bay only?


----------



## TopwaterAg (Jul 19, 2005)

Jetty/Bay only....21 Shallow Sport


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

I would suggest at least using a Penn 113 (4/0) sized reel and 50# mono with a 7' leader for abrasion form the tail and skin of the sharks. I use 16/0 circle hooks(Mustad) with about 12" of steel leader[ at least 180# or bigger], 240# swivel connected to about 6 or 7' of 200# mono crimped with double barrel sleeves and then lastly connected to another 240# swivel. I use 8 oz egg-slip-sinkers.. In that boat you can fish an outgoing tide and anchor up on the flanks of the INNER mouth of the jetties and anchor up just on the clolor change of the greenish water and brownish water where the current is not so strong that it will pop your baits off of the bottom.. We catch the heck out of sharks in POC doing this. Use live(or dead) Pin Perch, Whiting, Mullet or Ladyfish(skipJack) and you should do just fine.If you can catch a Jack Crevelle fillet it and cut some steaks up for bait off of it.. They really love Jack Steaks.. If the seas are not so bad anchor up on the outside of the jetties( not sure what you boat can handle so use YOUR judgement on this one) on the Ocean side about 80 to 100 yards off of the North Jetty on an incoming tide just off to the side of the main current, or in the current as long as it's not rippin' too bad... Live bait is great but they will jump on dead bait just the same it seems.. Have a good rope to tail rope them. Don't put a LIVE 6' shark in the boat unless you want stuff really beat to heck . Don't under estimate them.. They are kind of like a wild hog.. They are pretty energetic and can really give you a heck of a fight once they hit the deck. I keep the 4 footers for meat and we go a few times a year.. There have been 3 tiger sharks caught there at the mouth of the POC jetties this season already.. Good luck.. :ac1090: Watch out for big Sting Rays. Almost everytime we fish the mouth of the outer jetties we hook into a 4' wide or bigger ray and they will fight for a while and head to the bottom.. Let us know how you do..


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*My POC Shark Spots*

Here are my favorite spots marked in red. Just make sure you pick one with a good current running. Get a chum slick going with some kind of cut bait chunks. We use hardheads or jacks. I've caught more on squid than anything else, though cut bait works good too. For the spots along the jetty, get about 20-30 feet off of where the base of the jetty rocks begin on the sea- bottom, which might be a good 60-100 feet from the jetty itself. There's a pretty good chance you'll hook into some good redfish too at the spots along the rocks. For cavallo pass, I prefer to drift with the current versus anchoring up. Let us know how you do.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Go to Cottons and Greens...the sharks are thick up there. Thin em out for us.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey pocket fisherman. Can you do a google map like that and show me where Cottons and Greens are at. I have heard so much about these 2 spots having lots of bull sharks and Blacktips feeding on the trout. I would like to try them out for sharks but I don't know where they are.. Thanks


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If I knew where they are, I would. But I've never fished either one. If someone could post the lat-long for the bayous, I'll do the map.


----------



## Mark87 (Aug 16, 2005)

Greens area. We might try the sharkin in that area this weekend after we catch some trout. Run down the shoreline untill you see the area that looks like a parking lot for boats, then head out to 8' or deeper.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the map...


----------



## TopwaterAg (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tips...I will let you know how I do.


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

i suggest throwing touts in Mule Slough. that is typically money


----------



## jodybo (May 26, 2006)

*Army Hole = Big Sharks in the Summertime*

The army hole is awesome for sharks as well. They'll get up under the menhaden oil and just go crazy. Soak a towell in some menhaden oil on your boat and then let the towell drift in the water next to your boat. I suggest those big Tuna plugs for topwater shark action in the army hole. Talk about some crazy activity, and they get big back there too.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Where is the Army Hole at if you don't mind me asking..Thanks


----------



## Mark87 (Aug 16, 2005)

Be careful going in, it can get a little skinny .


----------

